# Comunity welfare officer - What can you claim?



## _lr_ (21 Jun 2009)

Just wondering what exactly you can claim for from the Welfare Officer? 

The reason I ask is, my son's buggy was stolen from outside our apartment and, embarrassing as it is I just don't have the money to buy a new one for him. 

Usually I avoid the welfare officer like the plague and I'd just borrow money from my mother but as her partner has just lost his job so she is not in a position to help me out now.

I'd rather know in advance if they will give me money for this, than go over to the Welfare Office and queue for an hour or two, just to be told no by my very unpleasant welfare officer.


----------



## moneygrower (21 Jun 2009)

It can depend on the welfare officer's personality as they have quite a bit of discretion. Get a note from the Gardai to back you up that it was stolen, paper work is always good. You case sounds absolutely reasonable. If you have a bad experience you can always appeal. 
You could also ask on one of the freebie boards or rollercoaster if the idea of a second hand one wasn't off putting. Lot's of people would be delighted to help, some people have loads of buggys, can't stop buying the latest model.


----------



## Guest116 (21 Jun 2009)

I really hope the state is not handing out money for this kind of thing. Dont take that personally but it is crazy that limited tax money would be spent in this way.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Jun 2009)

Usually the welfare office will issue help towards a buggy and a cot, but they will only ever do this once. Have you claimed previously?

Like already said it will somewhat come down to the deciding office and if he's in a good mood the day you go to see him. The only problem that i can see that might effect you is that you left it outside your apartment. 

I'm not sure if they would pay the full amount for a brand new buggy. But the might help you with something towards it. 

How old is your son? You can pick up very cheap buggys in argos for like €50 that will lie all the way back if he is still very young. It might not be the one that you want but it will do for the short term untill you can afford to buy another one. 

Also ask around friends and family if they know of anyone that has an old one you can have or borrow for a while. 

Only 3 months ago did i get rid of my buggy/cot/high chair ect that had been in my attic for 4/5 years. They were all in near perfect condition, a friend of mine knew a young girl who had just had a baby and had nothing at all, and wasn't given any help from the social. They may of been 2nd hand but she was delighted with everything that she got.


----------



## gipimann (21 Jun 2009)

You can make an application for an Exceptional Needs Payment (ENP).  There are no hard and fast rules on what qualifies for an ENP, each case is dealt with on its own merits.  Each HSE area may have local policies or guidelines on what they do and don't help with.  As Samanthajane said, if you have received assistance towards a pram/buggy previously, your application might not be considered a 2nd time.

Anyone applying for an ENP would have to meet the general criteria for Supplementary Welfare Allowance - i.e. generally be on a SW payment.

For some general information on SWA, have a look at this site:

[broken link removed]


----------



## cleverclogs7 (21 Jun 2009)

ir........its sad when people resort to seeling the likes of buggys.if this is of any use.my daughter has out grown hers.maclaren buggy.pm me if youd like it.either that or it will go into the attic and be forgotten about.


----------



## _lr_ (21 Jun 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> I really hope the state is not handing out money for this kind of thing. Dont take that personally but it is crazy that limited tax money would be spent in this way.


 
Hold on, I didn't ask for it to be stolen from outside my door nor did I ask to be up to the hilt in debt because my sons useless ex only hands over money for his son when it suits him. 
I have never asked the Welfare officer for anything other than my rent allowance, and as I said in my OP I usually avoid the welfare officer like the plague and am only considering going because thats how things are at the moment. So I'll just push my son around in a shopping trolley for now will I?

So yes, I will take it personally.


----------



## _lr_ (21 Jun 2009)

Thanks to everybody else who replied.


----------



## Guest116 (21 Jun 2009)

I am sorry to hear you are having financial troubles, seriously. But there is something fundamentally wrong where the state is replacing household items for people.

Other options might be...
Can you claim on house insurance perhaps? Or some of the charity shops might also have some in stock.


----------



## Rose (21 Jun 2009)

If you are not having any luck getting your buggy sorted, approach the St. Vincent de Paul Society, they may be willing to help you.


----------



## Swallows (21 Jun 2009)

Hi, people go to the Community Welfare officer all the time for household items,  essentials like washing machines etc. No reason at all why you shouldn't go and ask for the childs buggy.


----------



## zippidydo (22 Jun 2009)

Too Right!! Go for it!! Fair play to you, why should'nt the gov pay for the buggy. 
Has anybody looked at their (the boys in gov) expenditure expenses or have we forgotton already?  Poor girl got a buggy stolen and she has little support, you deserve a top of the range buggy!


----------



## samanthajane (22 Jun 2009)

Is that what you really think or are you being sarcastic? 

just because someone does something ( in your case the goverment ) doesn't mean it's alright for you do to the same. God help us if everyone started thinking that way.


----------



## zippidydo (22 Jun 2009)

The price of a buggy does'nt even compare to government expenses, I think if anyone feels the need to ask for help like this then they deserve it. I am not being one bit sarcastic, we are a one income household with kids because of the recession and thank god we get by, as my hubby is not my ex (he does'nt have an option of not contributing cause he lives with me) and contributes to the household!!  Hopefully I won't have to ask for help, but maybe someday!! Think on!!
Go get that buggy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swallows (22 Jun 2009)

Hi, the way I view this is, if the person is entitled to help from the CWO then they will get it. But they can't get it if they dont ask.


----------



## VOICEY12 (17 Apr 2019)

I am 5 months pregnant on my first child I have no idea how or what I can claim it is just me and baby any information you can offer will be so helpful


----------



## Folsom (17 Apr 2019)

Guest116 said:


> I am sorry to hear you are having financial troubles, seriously. But there is something fundamentally wrong where the state is replacing household items for people.



The way it works is, someone suffers a misfortune that leads to real inconvenience that for practical purposes is unduly detrimental to them in going about their daily business. Ordinarily, they simply have to bear the financial burden of rectifying the matter. But in this instance, the finances are unavailable. Which in turn does not serve anyone well - the parent or child.
So the state pops up and provides the financial support allowing the parent and child to resume normal mobility as you would expect a parent and child to be able to do in a normal civilized 21th century developed economy. 
The cost of the buggy is bourne by the taxpayer. The money itself actually goes to the business that sells the buggy, not the parent. The buggy seller profits from the taxpayer. However the taxpayer will take a slice of those profits. 
The buggy seller, chuffed with the profits from this state aid takes his family out for dinner. The restaurant profits on this unexpected burst in demand. But the taxpayer will also take a slice of the profits. 
The chef and the waiter, buoyed by the extra shift at work, take their kids to the cinema. The cinema profits from this demand, but the taxpayer takes a slice of the profits...and so it goes on and on. 

In the meantime, a parent in financial difficulties, and their child, get on with their business as would be expected to do in a developed 21st century civilized society.


----------



## Folsom (17 Apr 2019)

VOICEY12 said:


> I am 5 months pregnant on my first child I have no idea how or what I can claim it is just me and baby any information you can offer will be so helpful



Not sure if this will cover your needs, but the Citizens Information is a good place to start.

https://www.citizensinformation.ie/...s_and_children/one_parent_family_payment.html


----------



## elcato (17 Apr 2019)

Folsom said:


> The way it works is, someone suffers a misfortune that leads to real inconvenience that for practical purposes is unduly detrimental to them in going about their daily business. Ordinarily, they simply have to bear the financial burden of rectifying the matter. But in this instance, the finances are unavailable. Which in turn does not serve anyone well - the parent or child.
> So the state pops up and provides the financial support allowing the parent and child to resume normal mobility as you would expect a parent and child to be able to do in a normal civilized 21th century developed economy.
> The cost of the buggy is bourne by the taxpayer. The money itself actually goes to the business that sells the buggy, not the parent. The buggy seller profits from the taxpayer. However the taxpayer will take a slice of those profits.
> The buggy seller, chuffed with the profits from this state aid takes his family out for dinner. The restaurant profits on this unexpected burst in demand. But the taxpayer will also take a slice of the profits.
> The chef and the waiter, buoyed by the extra shift at work, take their kids to the cinema. The cinema profits from this demand, but the taxpayer takes a slice of the profits...and so it goes on and on.



Or, and just lets say right, someone sells their buggy for a tidy sum. They then go to the Wellfare Officer and tells them it was stolen. So the state pops up and provides the financial support allowing the parent and child to resume normal holiday in Tenerife as you would expect a parent and child to be able to do in a normal civilized 21th century developed economy. 
The cost of the buggy is bourne by the taxpayer. The money itself actually goes to the parent, not the seller of the buggy. The bars in Tenerife profits from the taxpayer. However the taxpayer will NOT take a slice of those profits.
The parent and their partner, chuffed with the scam from this state takes his family out for dinner. The restaurant in Los Americaos profits on this unexpected burst in demand. But the taxpayer will NOT also take a slice of the profits.
The chef and the waiter, buoyed by the extra shift at work, take their kids to the cinema. The cinema profits from this demand, but the taxpayer loses a slice of the profits...and so it goes on and on ....

Well you started the fantasy ......


----------



## Folsom (17 Apr 2019)

elcato said:


> Or, and just lets say right



Hmmm, that is a possibility. Perhaps some earlier advice offered....a garda report notifying of the theft (this will act as a deterrent to some fraudsters) and secondly, the welfare officer should require proof of purchase of the buggy. Or alternatively, the buggy buyer notifies which buggy, in which shop to buy, and the welfare officer pays the shop direct.
Im sure if time was spent on it, solutions could be found to minimize the incidence of fraud, in turn, providing confidence that taxpayer money is being utilized in an efficient and worthy manner. The buggyless parents of the country can rely on their fellow citizens to dig them out when needed without fear or suspicion.


----------

